# HTG EasyCool 6 vs. Euro Air Cooled Hood



## upinvapor (Mar 3, 2010)

I am trying to find a hood to cool a 400W HPS.  The space is going to be 5' (L) x 2' (W) x 6' (H).  I was originally going to go with a cool tube from HTG but read that you get better reflectivity from an air cooled hood, so I am trying to decide between HTGSupply's EasyCool 6 or their Euro Air Cooled Hood which is a little cheaper.

Does anyone have experience with either of these hoods?  Which would you guys suggest between these two for my setup?  I am planning on running a modded stanley blower to use ducting to the intake on the blower to pull air through the light hood, ducting and then the blower blows it out.  I am also considering adding a carbon filter somewhere in the ducting.  Is it better to have it setup like filter > Short run of Duct >Hood > Duct > Blower outside box or should I have it Hood > Short run of duct > Filter > Duct > Blower outside box?  Or should I not try to put a carbon filter on this line and put it somewhere else instead? 

I was wanting to use the stanley to pull air to cool hood and also filter it but if it would be better to just have ducting pull fresh air from outside the box to the hood then from the hood through duct to the blower I can go that way too.  

Any help would be very appreciated.


----------



## LEFTHAND (Mar 3, 2010)

upinvapor said:
			
		

> I am trying to find a hood to cool a 400W HPS. The space is going to be 5' (L) x 2' (W) x 6' (H). I was originally going to go with a cool tube from HTG but read that you get better reflectivity from an air cooled hood, so I am trying to decide between HTGSupply's EasyCool 6 or their Euro Air Cooled Hood which is a little cheaper.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with either of these hoods? Which would you guys suggest between these two for my setup? I am planning on running a modded stanley blower to use ducting to the intake on the blower to pull air through the light hood, ducting and then the blower blows it out. I am also considering adding a carbon filter somewhere in the ducting. Is it better to have it setup like filter > Short run of Duct >Hood > Duct > Blower outside box or should I have it Hood > Short run of duct > Filter > Duct > Blower outside box? Or should I not try to put a carbon filter on this line and put it somewhere else instead?
> 
> ...


 
*its up to you man.. alot of people use a cool tube.. and its very easy to make your own reflector for it.. and use the tube at 360 degrees instead of its lil bat winged reflector they come with.. option one.. or just by a air cooled hood.. that will fit.. *
*i would put your carbon filter above your hood.. ducting to your hood.. then ducting out your box to your inline and vent that awayfrom  your intake port/ducting..*
*or you can run ducting above your hood and have your filer on the blowing end of your exhaust.. either way will work.. i have mine on the blowing end due to head room.. i cant sacrifice any.. lol*
*i made a DIY hood for my cool tube in the DIY section.. might give you an idea.. its big thoug lol  and in my grow journal it shows what i was runnin b4.. lol  i personally would go the cool tube an make a reflector for it..*
*hope this helps some if any man..*
*LH*


----------



## pcduck (Mar 3, 2010)

The HTGSupply's EasyCool 6 I won in an auction and I do not like it. The footprint is real small. I like the Xtra Sun AC6" way better and will be getting a new one on the next trip to Plantlightinghydroponics.com


----------

